# Which One To Buy?



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

​
*Witch one you prefer?*

Black monster960.00%Atlas Black320.00%Submariner (Rolex replica)320.00%


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Paulo, and I just discover this new interest in Seiko Automatic watches.

I just bought a Seiko 5 Military for everyday use, http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/4971/10612137seiko5automatic.jpg

but I want more!!!!!

So would like your opinion between these 3 Divers

Black monster SKX779-K1 http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1553/blackmonsterskx779k1.jpg

Atlas Black SKZ211-K1 http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/807/skz211k11a.jpg

Submariner (Rolex replica) SKX031-K1 http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/7078/skx03102.jpg

Sorry but I think I am not allowed to post images, so you have the links to take a look at the watches!

Thanks for your help, and please suggest any other watch not listed!!

PS- I cant edit the topic title, please moderators change witc to wich, thanks!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

****** said:


> PS- I cant edit the topic title, please moderators change witc to wich, thanks!


How about *which* even ?   :duh:


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

****** said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Paulo, and I just discover this new interest in Seiko Automatic watches.
> 
> I just bought a Seiko 5 Military for everyday use, http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/4971/10612137seiko5automatic.jpg
> 
> ...


Hi,

I don't know wheter this will be any help or not as i am brand new to collecting Seikos myslef, but i recently bought a black monster and i can't find a bad word to say about it! An extremely comfortable watch that sits on my very skinny wrists well, and great value for money! Hope this helps 

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> > PS- I cant edit the topic title, please moderators change witc to wich, thanks!
> ...


I do apologise for my English :blush2: I'm Portuguese!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

****** said:


> I do apologise for my English :blush2: I'm Portuguese!


No need for apologies.







It's 100% better than my Portuguese. :blush:

See: http://forum.tempusvivendi.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=935

and: http://forum.tempusvivendi.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1120


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

****** said:


> I do apologise for my English :blush2: I'm Portuguese!


OlÃ¡ Paulo, entre esses, o Monster sem dÃºvida nenhuma!!! DÃ¡ tambÃ©m uma vista de olhos ao SKX007.

Translation: Hi Paul, between those, go for the Monster! Also consider the SKX007.

Sorry mods, last time I'll post in Portuguese, ok??... :bag:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Noooooooo the Atlas is awesome, cheaper and more unusual than the Monster


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> > I do apologise for my English :blush2: I'm Portuguese!
> ...


Hi there bro :cheers: ! I'm from Aveiro! I lived a couple of years in London, that's why my English is not very bad!

Thanks for your opinions, I've seen the SKX007 also but some owners say that the SKZ211 (Atlas) has more quality, thats why I excluded it from my 3 Favourite Divers!

I do like the monster, its a big watch, bit heavy but also very comfortable (based on reviews)

The Atlas is also very cool, because of the 2 crowns, the compass is not very useful, but it looks ok!

The submariner, its simple, good looking, and Rolex homepage!!

Cheers!

Paulo


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Noooooooo the Atlas is awesome, cheaper and more unusual than the Monster


Agreed. :thumbsup: I've been tempted by the white-faced version, a couple of times. :wub:

And I don't normally do 'Divers', at all. :yucky:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahh but the atlas isn't a diver...it's a land watch


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

****** said:


> So would like your opinion between *these 3 Divers* ....





levon2807 said:


> Ahh but the atlas isn't a diver...it's a land watch


You mean they're *all* land watches, really.  Let's face it, 99% of 'Divers' never go anywhere near the water ! h34r:


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > Noooooooo the Atlas is awesome, cheaper and more unusual than the Monster
> ...


Ah Paul. The chinks are appearing in your anti-diver armour! First an Orient pseudo-diver and now the dark side is beckoning even more. Resistance is futile my friend. :victory:

Good to hear from you earlier BTW.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> Ah Paul. The chinks are appearing in your anti-diver armour! First an Orient pseudo-diver ....


Make that *2* Orient Pseudo-Divers, and *2* Yema Pseudo-Divers (of more anon), now Dave. :shocking:

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52124&st=30

All '7A38' powered - naturally.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> You mean they're *all* land watches, really.  Let's face it, 99% of 'Divers' never go anywhere near the water ! h34r:


Not true!! I don't own a Seiko but I have a couple of Citizens and just the other day one of them caught a few sprinkles while I was watering the garden!!! 

OT... completely different budget but... :drool:










Sorry, couldn't get a better photo... what's wrong with google search??? It's just allowing me to see about 20 photos per search although it says that are thousands of hits... :dntknw: Please don't tell me that I'll have to change browser yet again...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> what's wrong with google search??? It's just allowing me to see about 20 photos per search although it says that are thousands of hits... :dntknw:


Never mind, it's working now... they're changing they layout so it was probably a momentary (few minutes) glitch.


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I have the Submariner (Rolex replica) SKX031-K1, and it's served me well for three years or so. In my opinion, it's only fault is that the bracelet is on the thin side.


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

I also like the SKA371P1, it is Kinetic not full Automatic, but it looks very cool!


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think the Submariner SKX031 was excluded from my list at this point, it leaves just the Black monster and the Black Atlas....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

****** said:


> I also like the SKA371P1, it is Kinetic not full Automatic, but it looks very cool!


Those are often for sale in several forums, something to do with them being Kinetic. If you like that one, you'll love the SKA427...


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not the monster.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Andy Tims said:


> Not the monster.


 :lol:


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Those are often for sale in several forums, something to do with them being Kinetic. If you like that one, you'll love the SKA427...


Yup, that one is gr8, love the yellow stripe on the crown! Is there any apathy to kinetics? At least they are accurate! 

Edit- Can you recommend any to try and find a bargain? I'm just looking on ebay...



Andy Tims said:


> Not the monster.


Why not?! To be honest, my choice is on the Atlas, but I am not sure yet, and I will wait a couple more weeks to buy it, i still may change my mind... If I find a good bargain...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy Tims said:


> Not the monster.


I totally agree, it`s totally fugly :yucky:

Personally I`d go for the Atlas, for me it only has one minor niggle which Roy sorted in this modification, turning an unusual novelty into a very useful feature :rltb:

*
Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have seen that modification a few days ago when I was googling this watch, and I think its very nice indeed, but its a minor detail for me!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Can I vote for ... none of them?

I don't like the Seikos with ginormous cases, bezels, and teeny tiny dials with humongous lume markers. Seem unbalanced to me. (Now, I'm a professed hypocrite since my first real "dive watch" was the 150m H558 that I bought at the conclusion of USCG basic training.)

I do like many of the Seiko designs, and admire their distinctive hour and minute hand combos (as in my 7S26 (lume shot)). If you're going to get a "Sub-alike," go for one with either Mercedes hands or one with MoD sword hands.

My two pence.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Can I vote for ... none of them?
> 
> I don't like the Seikos with ginormous cases, bezels, and teeny tiny dials with humongous lume markers. Seem unbalanced to me. (Now, I'm a professed hypocrite since my first real "dive watch" was the 150m H558 that I bought at the conclusion of USCG basic training.)
> 
> ...


Lovely watches there David!! That WCT and the O&W :drool:


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I guess The BM is growing on me, I am starting to love that watch!

Can someone suggest a website or ebay seller where I can get one under Â£150...


----------

